# uncoupling?



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Might be a weird question lol. How does everyone uncouple a car? I just lift then car up and replace it but there has to be an easier way? I have the magnetic ones and regular ones. The magnet doesn't work very well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What type of couplers?

You can poke between the couplers with a long toothpick and give a gentle twist. Shaygetz showed the technique here once, I think ... I'll try to find his post.

TJ


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have Kadee knuckle couplers and I use shish kabob skewers.









I just put the pointy end in between the couplers and twist clockwise.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I use kadee magnetic uncouplers and never have a problem but I only use kadee #148's ezmates stink the few mchenery and accumates all work flawlessly..


----------

